# Freedom Models' new 1/48 F-20 finished



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent kit!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/jets/f20taiwan.html










It's modular, so I assume there will be other F-5 variants coming. The only troublesome seam was right behind the cockpit, where the nose section attaches to the fuselage. A little putty.

I made my own decals for the 5th TFS of the Republic of China AF, defending Taiwan with a crapload of AAMs.

Lotsa pics at the link.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great job on a great plane that never made it. 

Interesting markings, Very appropriate I would think.

I've always had a soft spot for the Tigershark. In 1984 when I was in pilot training at Willy outside of Phoenix Northrop brought all 3 prototypes in to show them off. I got to sit in one and Northrop's test pilot put on quite a show for us. It was a very capable aircraft.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful clean work!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous. A great looking version of the Tigershark. I was curious to see how Freedom Models version would scrub up. You've really done it justice.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks!
And the 2-seater just came out too.


----------

